# I have bought a Mythos: a help request thread!



## Jon

It seems I bought a Mythos; despite not knowing a huge amount about these I recalled Coffee chap saying they were good, so I bought a used one - billed as nearly new.

Now I am after some advice please (I'm sure many will think I should have asked for advice *pre*-purchase!)


How do I tell how old it is please?

I know the shot counts can be reset - but are the continuous time and start numbers fixed (i.e. will they give a good picture of use)?

Is there an easy way of finding out if the burrs are titanium or not?

Are there any height reduction mods - the price of the £120 short hopper scares me!

Any other worthwhile mods (I know about BB Clump Crusher)

Anything else I should know?


As always, all advice very welcome.


----------



## Jon

p.s. I have a Continuous time reading which I can share!


----------



## froggystyle

Mythos one?


----------



## Jon

I think it's just the normal Mythos - not entirely sure on the difference; it's blinking huge.


----------



## jeebsy

If it comes with the tall hopper it's a normal mythos


----------



## Jon

Think they are titanium burrs they're kinda gold!


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> If it comes with the tall hopper it's a normal mythos


Tall it is!!


----------



## jeebsy

If it's too tall I'll take it off your hands...


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is Daren s


----------



## Jon

Good ol' aeropress. I'm actually thinking of fabricating an aluminium top with a little funnel


----------



## Milanski

I can only answer some of your questions...

Titanium burrs look gold in colour.

Height restriction mod = remove hopper, fix the microswitch down with some tape (I use a piece of wood as wide as the inside of the hopper chamber to keep it wedged down), cut down a toilet roll and jam an Aeropress funnel into it. Place into throat of grinder for a mini internal hopper. Use additional space inside grinder for storage! I just rest the hopper lid on top of the grinder (though it's not a perfect fit).

BB Clump Crusher very worthwhile for the money.


----------



## Jon

Hi Milanski - Thanks for that!


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> If it's too tall I'll take it off your hands...


That's a very kind offer. Let me consider.


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> That's a very kind offer. Let me consider.


I could throw in a pair of shoelaces too, and maybe a lollipop


----------



## 4515

If youre checking the burrs, buy the clump crusher mod and install at the same time - £20 well spent !


----------



## CamV6

Come on get some pictures up!


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> I could throw in a pair of shoelaces too, and maybe a lollipop


A sweetener; literally.


----------



## Jon

CamV6 said:


> Come on get some pictures up!


I have so little room I'm struggling to find somewhere big enough to photo it.


----------



## Jon

p.s.

How do I tell how old it is please?

I know the shot counts can be reset - but are the continuous time and start numbers fixed (i.e. will they give a good picture of use)?

Any other worthwhile mods (I know about BB Clump Crusher + Height reduction)

Anything else I should know?


----------



## coffeechap

you got it for a very good price as well.


----------



## coffeechap

the total run time is fixed as is the total shot count.


----------



## Jon

How do you know? Crystal ball shenanigans or you know the seller?


----------



## coffeechap

no crystal ball you paid what i was going to pay, he thought you were me, you got lucky well done


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> the total run time is fixed as is the total shot count.


Cool cheers!


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> no crystal ball you paid what i was going to pay, he thought you were me, you got lucky well done


Now I'm confused? He emailed me and said £xxx I said cool we have a deal, he emailed me his number I called and paid via Paypal?


----------



## coffeechap

he emailed a few people, glad it went to a forum member


----------



## coffeechap

and a steal at that


----------



## Jon

Oh I see. Thanks - yes; I've been waiting long enough to get something to beat the old faithful Compak K3!


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> and a steal at that


I still think the Rocket I bought was a better deal. ;-)


----------



## Jon

So CC - assume 25:XX run time and 613 shots is low?


----------



## jeebsy

I still get tempted by a Mythos


----------



## Jon

What do you all make of the gammy tamper? Worth bothering or not?


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> I still get tempted by a Mythos


Not as nice in the cup as a Royal IMO...


----------



## Milanski

jonc said:


> What do you all make of the gammy tamper? Worth bothering or not?


Not


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> What do you all make of the gammy tamper? Worth bothering or not?


Take it off!



Milanski said:


> Not as nice in the cup as a Royal IMO...


But no thwacking or lens hoods or pastry brushes


----------



## Jon

Ta.


----------



## coffeechap

yep it is as advertised, very low mileage, not even run in


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> But no thwacking or lens hoods or pastry brushes


No, that's the trade off


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> yep it is as advertised, very low mileage, not even run in


Ah good stuff. The hopper lid is cracked but I *THINK* that is all.


----------



## Milanski

How does the coffee taste?


----------



## Jon

Shocking I know, but I haven't actually used it yet.

Work got in the way!

Need to sort my priorities.


----------



## Jon

Now used; seems very good bit of kit. Difficult to tell what's different to a man with my tastebuds and a cold; but I sense something! Will update in due course. Seeing some clumping so need to get the clump crusher!


----------



## Jon

I'm going to have to move a shelf to accomodate this beast.


----------



## DoubleShot

What about something like a 100mm Borosilicate Glass Tube (see thread in Group Buy section)?


----------



## Jon

DoubleShot said:


> What about something like a 100mm Borosilicate Glass Tube (see thread in Group Buy section)?


Even without the hopper it's too tall!


----------



## DoubleShot

Oh dear, that's gonna be an issue then. Moving a shelf as you say might be your only option. What's the height with and without hopper btw?


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> Even without the hopper it's too tall!


My offer still stands....


----------



## 4085

The hopper holds down an electronic switch so needs to be in place. You can buy a smaller copper which is only an inch tr so high but it is not cheap


----------



## Jon

dfk41 said:


> The hopper holds down an electronic switch so needs to be in place. You can buy a smaller copper which is only an inch tr so high but it is not cheap


I'm current holding it down with a 3-for-£1 rubberised paint brush from Poundland.

Pretty chic.


----------



## malling

jonc said:


> I'm current holding it down with a 3-for-£1 rubberised paint brush from Poundland.
> 
> Pretty chic.










please.

I wanna see how it looks in a home environment.


----------



## Jon

malling said:


> please.
> 
> I wanna see how it looks in a home environment.


You don't! I will see if I am willing to embarrass myself with the current ugliness of my setup.


----------



## coffeechap

Mythos is tiny look


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> Mythos is tiny look


LIES!

See:


----------



## Jon

Excuse the state of this!


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap said:


> View attachment 12546


Enough illy cups to open a cafe, lol! Nicely arranged like ducks in a row! 

Also your secret weapon for the latte art competition...Hattori Hanzō Japanese warrior jug!


----------



## malling

coffeechap said:


> Mythos is tiny look
> 
> View attachment 12546


OH I see, it is indeed very tiny, nothing to worry about then.


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> Enough illy cups to open a cafe, lol! Nicely arranged like ducks in a row!
> 
> Also your secret weapon for the latte art competition...Hattori Hanzō Japanese warrior jug!


negative that is a motta not the chosen one


----------



## DoubleShot

Ha ha, shows how much I know about jugs!


----------



## malling

jonc said:


> Excuse the state of this!


The beauty and the beast


----------



## Jon

Please excuse my horrific kitchen. I bought it like this.


----------



## 7493

Looks fine to me!


----------



## Jon

That's skilful cropping for you. ;-)


----------



## malling

jonc said:


> Please excuse my horrific kitchen. I bought it like this.


Don't excuse , if you think your kitchen is horrific then mine is beyond horrific, our kitchen came with museum style floors and a classic kitchen from the twenties with "improvements" from the late 70'ies

Don't make me post it


----------



## 7493

Go for it!


----------



## CamV6

What is the mythos replacing ?


----------



## jeebsy

Get that Mythos pimped! Tamper off and paint that shit


----------



## Jon

CamV6 said:


> What is the mythos replacing ?


A Compak K3 - which I had really no issue with. But I'm assured that consistency will be much improved with the Mythos.


----------



## Jon

May brave removing the tamper but my priority is to remove the shelf and rejig the layout because it's really clunky as is. Paint = no.


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## jeebsy

Angle grinder to the sides too


----------



## Beanosaurus

Does anyone know the height of the Mythos with the hopper and it's boots off (presuming someone's tried that?).

I've taken a punt for a used Ceado E37s that was on eBay but in two minds as a result of my confidence with the seller and whether I think it's the grinder I want as its lacking in terms of dosing features and timer precision that the Mythos has.


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Angle grinder to the sides too


Huh?


----------



## coffeechap

to cut it into the same shape as the myths one


----------



## Jon

I can measure.

I nearly bought that Ceado - but the dude was being awkward about me seeing it.


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> to cut it into the same shape as the myths one


Oh - are they different cases - look similar to me?


----------



## jeebsy

Does the panel that goes round the back and sides come off?


----------



## Jon

No idea?!


----------



## jeebsy

First thing you should do when you spend loads of money on new gear is take it apart and then worry about ever getting it back together


----------



## Jon

I am so lost on this whole paint it black / angle grinder / Mythos one discussion.

Am I being thick or are you and CC being cryptic - or both?!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 12586


----------



## coffeechap

you are being thick! we mean get it to look like this


----------



## Jon

Er. Yeah that's black (obviously) but what's the angle grinder stuff all about?!

Oh I see it has a little trim where the chute/tamper is. OK!


----------



## Jon

So why do I want it to look like that? You are being cryptic - even if I am being thick.


----------



## jeebsy

Because it's cool!


----------



## coffeechap

not really, the new one looks really nice with the cut out side panels, your goes straight down, that all. If I had got that one i was going to pimp it to look like the new version.


----------



## Jon

OH OK!!!! So basically the message is:

"paint it black and angle grind it (not in that order) then it will look like a Mythos One which is a cooler looking grinder"

This is the problem with forums; few folk write in full sentences (and say what they mean) leaving us simpletons with massive ambiguity and confusion.


----------



## Thecatlinux

jonc said:


> OH OK!!!! So basically the message is:
> 
> "paint it black and angle grind it (not in that order) then it will look like a Mythos One which is a cooler looking grinder"
> 
> This is the problem with forums; few folk write in full sentences (and say what they mean) leaving us simpletons with massive ambiguity and confusion.


MR boots : This surely is Numberwang ????


----------



## malling

coffeechap said:


> you are being thick! we mean get it to look like this
> 
> View attachment 12585


Even the black version, doesn't change my opinion, that the mythos is one ugly b****, but it is still on top of my wish list

But then Design has never been NS strong side.


----------



## Jon

I have more questions! (Please)

Now I have my new tamper I want to ensure my work flow is as good as can be.

So I wondered: in terms of distribution from the mythos should I?:

- just dose and tamp

- dose, distribute NSEW, then tamp

- dose, wdt, then tamp; or

- do something else entirely.

I just want to perfect the whole process from start to finish!

Also more of a Rocket question but I read earlier that I don't need to do a cooling flush - but since the water bubbles and hisses, surely I do?


----------



## oddknack

Fit clump crusher, dose and tamp


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonc said:


> I have more questions! (Please)
> 
> Now I have my new tamper I want to ensure my work flow is as good as can be.
> 
> So I wondered: in terms of distribution from the mythos should I?:
> 
> - just dose and tamp
> 
> - dose, distribute NSEW, then tamp
> 
> - dose, wdt, then tamp; or
> 
> - do something else entirely.
> 
> I just want to perfect the whole process from start to finish!
> 
> Also more of a Rocket question but I read earlier that I don't need to do a cooling flush - but since the water bubbles and hisses, surely I do?


Aim for this






Re cooling flush , other thread referred to potentially turning down the pstat to the point where try hit their desired brew temp without a flush..

If flash boiling I'd still flush , unless you want to extract at super hot temps


----------



## jeebsy

oddknack said:


> Fit clump crusher, dose and tamp


This should be your goal


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> ... unless you want to extract at super hot temps


Thanks. I really don't!


----------



## malling

Mrboots2u said:


> other thread referred to potentially turning down the pstat to the point where try hit their desired brew temp without a flush..
> 
> If flash boiling I'd still flush , unless you want to extract at super hot temps


Yeah and you will be left with no steaming power, and a very long recovery time.

It's better to mod it with restrictors


----------



## Jon

malling said:


> Yeah and you will be left with no steaming power, and a very long recovery time.
> 
> It's better to mod it with restrictors


Oh really? I'd not noticed - how does the restrictor work please? Is it a simple install?


----------



## Jon

Any advice welcome on the restrictor. Thanks


----------



## jeebsy

Gicleurs is their fancy name i think


----------



## Jon

Ah heard that mentioned on here before. Will Google.


----------

